# (not stolen) SOVEREIGN 14hh chestnut gelding (Yorkshire area)



## prettypony95 (8 December 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to trace some info on my pony, he's 14hh chestnut gelding with 4 white stockings and a blaze and a white splash marking on the left hand side under his belly. His passported name is SOVEREIGN but he could have been called something else before 2005 (that's when his passport was issued). There is no date of birth or breeding on his passport but the dentist seems to think he'll be around 18 years old...but could be younger or older....His first registered owner was a Mr Frederick Thompson from Black Hill Lane, Keighley, West Yorkshire, and his second registered owner was a Ms C Bingham from Moorends, Doncaster, South Yorkshire. I am his 4th registered owner and I know everything about him from 2007 when his 3rd owners bought him. I have owned his since 2008.

This is his passport link from the NED  

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/View.aspx?e=RS ]
QP
P 

If anyone recognizes him or the names of his previous owners please let me know because I would love to know about his past and what he did or what happened to him..

Thanks


----------



## tinap (9 December 2011)

I know of Christine Bingham in Moorends. It will probably be an old address in the passport, I can try & find her new address & pm it to you if you like? Or you could try & find her on Facebook xx


----------



## tinap (9 December 2011)

I've got someone to pass a message on to her for you & she will have a look on here. xx


----------



## prettypony95 (9 December 2011)

hi, thank you so very much  xx


----------



## tinap (9 December 2011)

You're welcome, I hope she gets in touch xx


----------



## prettypony95 (9 December 2011)

Thanks  so do I xx


----------



## prettypony95 (1 January 2012)

BUMP...sorry


----------



## prettypony95 (1 January 2012)

Anybody else out there recognize him??  Or the names of his previous owners??? 

Pleaseee people


----------



## prettypony95 (14 January 2012)

BUMP


----------



## prettypony95 (11 April 2012)

anyone recognize him???


----------



## lilyoftheincas (15 April 2012)

Sorry I don't recognise him but just have to say that he is completely and utterly gorgeous!


----------



## prettypony95 (15 April 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Sorry I don't recognise him but just have to say that he is completely and utterly gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

ahh thank you!


----------



## prettypony95 (12 May 2012)

anyone?


----------



## prettypony95 (12 May 2012)

just to add, he has very poor teeth (4 missing)...someone might remember him for that?


----------



## prettypony95 (28 June 2012)

still looking for info


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2012)

Have you tried looking for his first and second registered owners ? 192.com is a good site.


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2012)

Frederick Thompson  is Frederick wright Thompson of Westfield farm has/had a company called 

t&g timber

Address:

YE OLD COTTON MILL
GRESLEY ROAD
KEIGHLEY
BD21 5JG

Tel number was 01535 691696 but doesn't work, think the company dissolved. It the details might help you trace him.

Hope that helps?


----------



## tinap (28 June 2012)

Why don't you write a letter to Christine Bingham using the address in the passport. It's a small place & even if she's not there now chances are they might know whereabouts. I have passed message onto her via someone else & she is still in moorends.


----------



## prettypony95 (28 June 2012)

thank you both! wallykissmas how did you find out that :O :O thank you!! will try and find out more about the company  tinap555, i will send christine bingham a letter if she is still at moorends


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2012)

Have pmd you.


----------

